
AWS Lambda Now Supports Amazon Elastic File System - geertj
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2020/06/aws-lambda-support-for-amazon-elastic-file-system-now-generally-/
======
cappuccinuo
Nice!

